# Unstable wifi connection // Sitecom 300N Repeater



## Charlie-nl (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello!

Since a few days I've installed my Sitecom 300N Repeater to extend the wifi signal at my home.

I named my repeater the same as my wifi UPC modem (Cisco EPC3925), so the PC will see 1 connection instead of 2. I also turned off the DHCP server on the repeater (not sure what it does, but it was recommended when I was googling around).

Affortunately I'm experiencing a lot of trouble. Although I can connect to the repeater, the signal is not always stable. 

Many times my connection speed is as low as 3 Mbps. When I quickly turn the power off and on it instantly jumps back to around 40 Mbps and stays like that for a few hours/days.

It's very hard to debug this problem because after resetting the the repeater is doing very good untill it slows down or even dissepears after a few hours.

I've allready tried to change the channel multiple times but it doesn't seem to solve the problem.

I'm not sure how to setup the modem and the repeater to make it stable, so I am hoping to learn from you guys.

Another problem occur after saving the repeater settings in web-setup (192.168.0.234). 
Strangely I can't acces the web setup of the repeater after I save my settings and I have to reset it again to change some settings.

So to sum things up:


The Cisco Modem (EPC3925) signal is fine and stable
The Sitecom 300N Repeater's signal is sometimes good and sometimes very bad, It even disspears from time to time untill I reset the repeater.
 After changing settings on the repeater I am unable to reach the setup, I've heard more people about this problem.
 I've got the latest firmware installed

In case you need any screenshots to help me, please tell me what you need.
I'm looking forward to your help.

Regards,
Charlie


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome to TSf,

Is your main router in the same subnet as your range extender it's ip is 192.168.0.234 is your main router's ip in the subnet of 192.168.0.0? if it is it may be conflicting with your main router.

Please give us make and model of main router.

Please give us make and model of range extender.


----------



## Charlie-nl (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you for the welcome and reply.

Here are the make and model names:


Main Modem - Cisco EPC3925
Wifi Range Extender - Sitecom 300N Wireless Range Extender WL-330

The main modem's ip adress is: 192.168.100.1
The repeaters's ip adress is: 192.168.0.234

The main modem's subnet mask is: 255.255.255.0
The repeaters's subnet mask is also: 255.255.255.0

I'm not sure if i'm saying it right, therefor I've attached a screenshot with information. I'm also not sure how to tell if it's in the same subnet.

Do I need to disable the DHCP Server on both the main router and the repeater? Because I only disabled it on the repeater.

Thank you so far, and I'm looking forward to your next reply.


----------



## kasiri (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm experiencing the same problems with the cisco repeater. Can you tel me if you found a solution for this?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

The ip address of the cisco is 192.168.1.1

The ip address of the sitecom is 192.168.0.1

There are no conflicts with these two addreses.

Leave the DHCP server enabled on the cisco and the sitecomm.

What you want to do is set your sitecomm to be in universal repeater mode.

Change the sitecomm SSID and ESSID to match your cisco's SSID.

Set Band to 2.4 B/G/N to match the band set on your cisco.

Change the channel no to match your cisco's channel no.

Chane the wireless encryption on the sitecomm to match your ciso's wireless encryption level i.e *WPA2 AES* on cisco then you set sitecomm to the same encryption level and the network key or passphrase set on the cisco should be the same on the sitecomm.

Click on the site survey where you changed the mode to universal repeater and choose your cisco SSID from the list clcik to connect and click apply or save to complete configuration allow router to re-boot if prompted.

Please check in your sitecomm status page for wireless asociations and look for the mac address of the cisco it should appear in there and it says yes or authorised.

Also please check in the cisco status wireless associations and check that your sitecomm routers mac address is in there and it says yes or authorised.

On one computer only to start with wishing to connect thru the sitecomm to the cisco go to start>control panel>Network and Sharing Centre>change adapter settings>right click the *Wireless Network Connection>properties>Internet Protocol Version(TCPIPv4) *

Ensure *Obtain an ip address automatically is checked.*

Ensure *Obtain an DNS server address automatically is checked.

*Click on *Advanced* under *Default Gateway *click *add* and enter *192.168.0.1*(sitecomm ip address) click apply and ok and apply and ok again.

Power cycle all devices. Leave for two minutes.

Power up cisco ADSL modem/router wait for lights to stabilize.

Power up sitecomm router wait for lihts to stabilize.

Power up computer.

See if you have wireless internet connectivtiy.

I successful repeat the steps for setting up each computer.


----------

